# offered Exotics on APS



## Kirby (Jan 1, 2009)

hey everyone, 

it would seem people are using the recent 'if you could own an exotic, what would it be?' thread as a means of finding interested buyers for exotics. 

I've been Pm'd a few times by someone who is offering my chosen exotic interests... 

Mods.. jump them?

you have access to their personal details, pass them off to the authorities for illegal buisness.. etc. etc. 

im sure some others have had Pm's aswell?


----------



## Sel (Jan 1, 2009)

Awww no-ones offered me a cobra yet


----------



## Kirby (Jan 1, 2009)

lololol...


----------



## amy5189 (Jan 1, 2009)

thats so upsetting that people feel the need to smuggle in and deal out illegal animals. yeah, some exotics are absolutely STUNNING to look at. but the effect they have on our wildlife here is devastating. i wish people would understand the reasons for the laws we have and just obey them. :evil: EVIL PEOPLE WANTING TO KILL OUR CUTE NATIVES!!!! 

but seriously, if anyone has any ball python morphs.....  KIDDING!


----------



## fraser888 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just ignore them. If you tell them you don't want their business that is that. And if they push it further on, report them for harrasment.


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 1, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> thats so upsetting that people feel the need to smuggle in and deal out illegal animals. yeah, some exotics are absolutely STUNNING to look at. but the effect they have on our wildlife here is devastating. i wish people would understand the reasons for the laws we have and just obey them. :evil: EVIL PEOPLE WANTING TO KILL OUR CUTE NATIVES!!!!
> 
> but seriously, if anyone has any ball python morphs.....  KIDDING!



Unfortunately majority of illegal animals offered are readily available and bred here, although they were smuggled at one stage, you would be surprised how many people have breeding pairs of corns, balls, red tails, sliders etc.

As far as using their details given to APS to authorities, if they have been cunning enough to breed and deal in illegal reptiles and not get caught thus far, i dare say they would have been smart enough not to give their real ID also!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 1, 2009)

name and shame! name and shame!
do you agree?

Will


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol... All I can say is that the REAL numbers of exotics that are in Australia would scare us all. If you watch that TV show, Customs get them in every week- some they catch and some they don't. The caught ones get killed... and the others... well sometimes people get caught & the snakes get killed and others breed.

I was recently offered to breeding Bredlis... and the enclosure for $500... But "you can't tell anyone where you got them"... I declined and some other poor bugger has got bush-caught snakes in his collection. I don't think it is worth the risk!!

But... sigh.... After having another look... I really hope that Orange Ghost Ball pythons become legal... I could buy 2 from the states for $500!!!


----------



## funcouple (Jan 1, 2009)

while ever people ask about ball, corn, boa and the likes it give these people a market to sell their illegals. its very simple. take a stand and dont buy them, no matter how nice they look or how cheap they are. think of why they are illegal, what would happen to our native snakes if these illegals escaped?


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 1, 2009)

willia6 said:


> name and shame! name and shame!
> do you agree?
> 
> Will


 

Name and shame will get the person naming in trouble with the Moderators... (At least that is my understanding of the rules!!!!) And it is not worth it.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 1, 2009)

Wild_Storm said:


> Name and shame will get the person naming in trouble with the Moderators... (At least that is my understanding of the rules!!!!) And it is not worth it.


 

OK, pm the name to every 1 you can...


WIll


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 1, 2009)

willia6 said:


> OK, pm the name to every 1 you can...
> 
> 
> WIll


 

Wouldnt suggest doing so. Exotic keepers prowl on here for a reason. Because alot of members here would/would like to own exotics. By spreading the advertisers name wouldnt you then be advertising on their behalf, thus ultimately assisting them?


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 1, 2009)

And what will that achieve? As some one has already said- if they have gotten them into Australia and are breeding them, chances are their ID on here will be fake.

Willia, I remember when I was 12 and I thought I could save and change things, but it doesn't work like that... And I should know... I had someone poison my partner's dog (which was a gift from me)... I had to resort to dishonest behaviours to get the poisoner to admit what they had done. :cry::cry: And I had trusted that person with a lot of things.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 1, 2009)

pm slateman, and he migt do something about it.


Will


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 1, 2009)

becswillbe said:


> Unfortunately majority of illegal animals offered are readily available and bred here, although they were smuggled at one stage, you would be surprised how many people have breeding pairs of corns, balls, red tails, sliders etc.
> 
> As far as using their details given to APS to authorities, if they have been cunning enough to breed and deal in illegal reptiles and not get caught thus far, i dare say they would have been smart enough not to give their real ID also!



Nothing smart or cunning about keeping and breeding exotics


----------



## Vincent (Jan 1, 2009)

funcouple said:


> think of why they are illegal, what would happen to our native snakes if these illegals escaped?


 
Absolutely no worse than if any native captive snake escaped into bush outside it's natural distribution. Probably less damage if anything.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 1, 2009)

^ There he is!


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 1, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Nothing smart or cunning about keeping and breeding exotics



True, nothing smart, but they are very cunning!
Pretty ballsy to be offering them to strangers too!
I have been offered exotics in the past, but when you weigh up the pros and cons, the cons win hands down
If you have been genuinely offered exotics, and you want to do something about it, when numbers are given etc, pass them on to DEC or Greebo has offered his assistance. Apart from that, i wouldn't want to get too involved or give any of my info to with people dealing in exotics....


----------



## funcouple (Jan 1, 2009)

Vincent said:


> Absolutely no worse than if any native captive snake escaped into bush outside it's natural distribution. Probably less damage if anything.


 
thanx Vincent that just said it all


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha ,Any documented proof.(re escapees impact)


----------



## Mavrick (Jan 1, 2009)

We could argue pros and cons towards it until we're blue in the face. I know I'd love some of those exotics, we all would. But we have our laws for good reason, and escaped/released animals, no matter the severity of their impact is not a good thing. So I say do the right thing if someone offers one to you, and try not to get out the pitchforks in the mean time if you haven't been offered.


----------



## Boney (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont keep exotics or want them . but the effects of exotics is well and truly been blown out of proportion .from the reaserch ive done . if you dont like them keep away from them . what away to live dobing everyone in . so anyone say smoking the weed going to dob them all in ?,. crap the list gos on . people that make a point of dobing people in i think it will come back on you in the end . also you want to make sure your a clean skin and this cant backfire. the only thing i would be worried about is if someone wanted to get personal or harm your family . :evil:


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 1, 2009)

Wild_Storm said:


> And what will that achieve? As some one has already said- if they have gotten them into Australia and are breeding them, chances are their ID on here will be fake.
> 
> Willia, I remember when I was 12 and I thought I could save and change things, but it doesn't work like that... And I should know... I had someone poison my partner's dog (which was a gift from me)... I had to resort to dishonest behaviours to get the poisoner to admit what they had done. :cry::cry: And I had trusted that person with a lot of things.


 

thats horrible, what bwas theyre punishment? a poison that bring you close to death, but no where near it?


Will


----------



## tooninoz (Jan 1, 2009)

Mavrick said:


> We could argue pros and cons towards it until we're blue in the face. I know I'd love some of those exotics, we all would. But we have our laws for good reason, and escaped/released animals, no matter the severity of their impact is not a good thing. So I say do the right thing if someone offers one to you, and try not to get out the pitchforks in the mean time if you haven't been offered.



Probably the most sensible comment on the subject. This issue is no different to Savannah cats etc etc. Far too great a risk.


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 1, 2009)

When i was looking at getting my licence a guy told me not too worry about getting one as he could get me what ever i wanted including boas (200ea) and balls (150). I said nah i will do things the rite way. Just shows how easy it is too obtain them And with no licence cant track what they have.


----------



## Kirby (Jan 1, 2009)

OI !!!!!!


this isnt a thread to debate whether pots worse then exotics, or whether or not i should post who it was. 

anyone else Pm'd? and for the rest of it, the mods know and will act upon it. 

i havent told anyone except those i know would bother with exotics. or were Pm'd aswell.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 2, 2009)

Kirby said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> it would seem people are using the recent 'if you could own an exotic, what would it be?' thread as a means of finding interested buyers for exotics.
> 
> ...


Iam sure that aps members know what is right and what is wrong.
Selling Or BUYING is illegal.
People who like to take risk like that, are asking for trouble and can loose collection, freedom or large sum of money.


----------

